# 113h t handle removal???



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm cleaning my latest purchase and the handle squeaks when reeling. it's at the joint of the t handle and the piece attached to the star drag. it looks like a rivet holding it together, how do I remove the t handle to clean and lube inside there. I'm sure there are online videos to show me, but my only internet is my cell phone and getting videos to load is like trying to get the president to make a good decision. so I've given up on the option


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

some aren't able to be removed. you might want to just take and spray some bp blast on it. let it dry and rinse it with water then use some synthetic reel oil. I know penn sells some made for handle knobs and stuff like that.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

that's what I was afraid of. it's got some oxidation at the base of the t handle and I wanna get in there and get rid of it but maybe that's not possible


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

i'd look it up first. but I know on my 113(older) and my 115L2(newer) they don't look like they'll come off. also you might want to ask pompano Joe. he seems to know lot about any reel.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> i'd look it up first. but I know on my 113(older) and my 115L2(newer) they don't look like they'll come off. also you might want to ask pompano Joe. he seems to know lot about any reel.


yea I think I might just have him make it purty cuz I just noticed the reel is slipping a little. definitely above my level


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

yea I can clean and replace parts that I know are messed up but with reel slipping leave it to joe.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The plastic handle and pin are riveted on the handle blank. There should be a hole in the top of the handle to add a thin oil. If the hole is stopped up add oil where the handle meets the bank. Or drill out the rivet and add a power handle.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> The plastic handle and pin are riveted on the handle blank. There should be a hole in the top of the handle to add a thin oil. If the hole is stopped up add oil where the handle meets the bank. Or drill out the rivet and add a power handle.


this isn't my post but thanks!!


----------

